# Mice behind walls



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

I would do a check around the exterior for any areas that could be an access point. If that doesn't show anything obvious the next step would be a professional. Over the years as a remodeling contractor I have seen a lot of mice (and other critters) in walls, ceilings and attics. Helping the homeless doesn't apply to rodents.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Put some bait or traps in the basement if you have one. I like the bait as it kills them all. Where theres 1 theres always more.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Bait/poison is getting to be increasingly difficult to acquire legally. And if you don't actually block of or eliminate habitat, they come back every year.

I have best luck with wooden blocking, metal flashing, spray foam, screens & mesh, steel wool, etc. I've now managed to keep them out of my attic, but I have to reassess the crawlspace. One meandered through a plumbing penetration and chewed up the dishwasher last week.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Get a cat


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

u2slow said:


> Bait/poison is getting to be increasingly difficult to acquire legally. And if you don't actually block of or eliminate habitat, they come back every year.


Thats news to me ,i just ordered and recieved a bucket of it from Amazon and my local hardware store sells it along with wal- mart that sells a dozen different kinds. The traps only trap one at a time leaving a whole nest full of them to multiply. With bait they take the bait back to the nest and it gets them all. If you call pest control they will put out the same bait and charge you an arm and a leg for it.


https://www.walmart.com/search?q=rat%20bait


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

turbo4 said:


> Thats news to me ,i just ordered and recieved a bucket of it from Amazon and my local hardware store sells it along with wal- mart that sells a dozen different kinds. The traps only trap one at a time leaving a whole nest full of them to multiply. With bait they take the bait back to the nest and it gets them all. If you call pest control they will put out the same bait and charge you an arm and a leg for it.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/search?q=rat%20bait


Borrowing from your link 

IF you want to trap them this imo is the best trap out there. I use peanuts.
The pressure plate needs a little weight on it to make it a hair trigger, (for the small light weight mice) 
I use a large metal nut, washer, bolt etc etc.
After I get one they go for a swim.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/YLSHRF-Humane-live-mousetrap-Mouse-Mice-Rat-Rodent-Animal-Control-Catch-Bait-Humane-Live-Traps-Hamster-Cage-Control-Catch-Mice-Bait/714376385?athbdg=L1700


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

turbo4 said:


> Thats news to me ,i just ordered and recieved a bucket of it from Amazon and my local hardware store sells it along with wal- mart that sells a dozen different kinds.


Buy it while you can. Retail is finished here. First it got pulled back to licensed farm use only, and now I think its restricted to licensed exterminators only.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

u2slow said:


> Buy it while you can. Retail is finished here. First it got pulled back to licensed farm use only, and now I think its restricted to licensed exterminators only.


Canada will be overrun with rats,. The county Govt here uses bait exclusively. Cant you still get it from Amazon?


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

if you can stick your pinky finger in a hole - a mouse can use it for entry to your house

mice will enter walls at the easiest path - look outside the house for holes in the area where you hear the mice in the walls - that will be near where they are entering

mice will dig down below grade to enter a foundation

mice can jump

mice are a very difficult problem to solve

bait to kill will make your house stink very bad but not solve the problem - the only way to solve is to keep them from coming in

if you have an attached garage, you will not be able to keep them from coming in


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I stay away from poison or any kill traps.
I live on 5 acres and mice are part of the countryside.
I use live traps and take them away from the house.
Snap traps can catch a mouse and before he dies he can drag the trap somewhere you can't get to.
The smell will tell you it worked. The same thing with poison. A dead mouse in the wall is a reminder that lingers.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Just be glad you aren't living in Australia!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

They can get in through attic eve vent.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

turbo4 said:


> Canada will be overrun with rats,. The county Govt here uses bait exclusively. Cant you still get it from Amazon?


No, all Amazon.ca lists is traps. I now see it's still on the US site. Banned products are turned away on customs entry. So much for thinking canada was just copying USA on rodenticide regs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

turbo4 said:


> Thats news to me ,i just ordered and recieved a bucket of it from Amazon and my local hardware store sells it along with wal- mart that sells a dozen different kinds. The traps only trap one at a time leaving a whole nest full of them to multiply. With bait they take the bait back to the nest and it gets them all. If you call pest control they will put out the same bait and charge you an arm and a leg for it.
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/search?q=rat%20bait


"In August of 2018, d-CON, one of the most common rodenticides in the United States, transitioned from anticoagulant active ingredients such as *brodifacoum, bromadiolone, difethiolone, and diphacinone to cholecalciferol (Vitamin D3)*."
*RODENTICIDE REVOLUTION: D-CON SAYS, “GOOD-BYE ...*
https://vet.purdue.edu › addl › news › rodenticide-revolut...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@turbo4 - I didn't actually know that I just suspected it because most companies seem to be changing their poisons. There was a lot of rumbling about killing dog and cats. For example ant poison isn't arsenic, anymore, usually.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah I really don’t want dead mice behind my walls. 

I have set some trap outside and nothing yet. 

I also use foam to seal an area outside the house between brick and siding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

foam will allow you to see where the mice are continuing to get into the house from being nibbled - but won't stop them

mice are suspicious of new things in their environment - it takes a few days before they will approach a trap or barrier

no trap will trap all mice - no cat or cats will control all mice - if you have mice in your house you will always have mice in your house until first you absolutely deny entry but once entry is denied, there may still be mice in your house - then those can be dealt with controlling food and water but they may seek a way back outside and then introduce a new way back in

mice can swim so a moat will not work


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

So what you saying is almost like they’re unstoppable even from the professional?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

dws780 said:


> So what you saying is almost like they’re unstoppable even from the professional?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to choose a control method cuz they wont move out on their own. Just keep multiplying.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've lived on almond orchards twice, for a year each. There were tons of mice outside of course, but, with several cats inside, I never saw even one. I did see a rat but it was dead & they were tossing it in the air. . .I think it came down the chimney. I would say that cats work.


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

dws780 said:


> So what you saying is almost like they’re unstoppable even from the professional?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends on what kind of professional and what they do - pest control will dampen population but not eliminate - carpenter / mason will eliminate entry points


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Pro such as in terminix and orkin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

dws780 said:


> Pro such as in terminix and orkin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked for a guarantee on the terminix site - didn't find one


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I've lived on almond orchards twice, for a year each. There were tons of mice outside of course, but, with several cats inside, I never saw even one. I did see a rat but it was dead & they were tossing it in the air. . .I think it came down the chimney. I would say that cats work.


I saw a mouse in my house recently. Poor thing was emaciated and acted desperate for food. It walked right between my sleeping dog and cat to get to the cat food bowl in the middle of the day. I would like to believe that I had finally eliminated all entry / exit points - why it was in such bad shape. I no longer hear mice in the walls and no longer find droppings in the cellar. They will be back one day but for now I am enjoying a small victory.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone have experience with something like this?

Loraffe Plug-in Rodent Repellent Ultrasonic 4-in-1 Pest Repeller Mouse Blocker Rat Deterrent Get Rid of Mice with Ultrasound Impulse LED Flashlights Predator Sounds, Humane Pest Control for Indoor Use https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CVDMCKW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_XX2DJQCM9BZGCDZWJ4C2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have problems from time to time with Rats,Mice and also squirrels. As soon so you see evidence of them you have to mount an all out assault. I had squirrels make a mess of fibreglass insulation. I guess it didnt bother them.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Problem on my end is I don’t see any evidence from out the outside of my house, beside that 1 hole I had and been sealed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

dws780 said:


> Problem on my end is I don’t see any evidence from out the outside of my house, beside that 1 hole I had and been sealed
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of places they can get in in old homes and move house to house in close building quarters. Especially if there are terra cotta waste lines. Lots of holes. Also voids under concrete floors. New homes not nearly as many entrances. Once they are in, they are there to stay unless you intervene.


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

dws780 said:


> Anyone have experience with something like this?
> 
> Loraffe Plug-in Rodent Repellent Ultrasonic 4-in-1 Pest Repeller Mouse Blocker Rat Deterrent Get Rid of Mice with Ultrasound Impulse LED Flashlights Predator Sounds, Humane Pest Control for Indoor Use https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CVDMCKW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_XX2DJQCM9BZGCDZWJ4C2
> 
> ...


waste of money


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

dws780 said:


> Problem on my end is I don’t see any evidence from out the outside of my house, beside that 1 hole I had and been sealed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 are they still in the walls? if you hear them crawling in the walls, especially at the same time every day, they are entering or exiting the house - the hole they are using will be right near where you hear the sound on the ground floor - do you realize how small a hole they can use to get in and out?

"Young mice can squeeze through a *5 mm gap*, sneaking in to spaces as small as a pencil width. Mice are able to jump up to about 24 cm high, which is quite a feat, considering their average size is between 3 and 10 cm "


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

01-7700 said:


> waste of money


Lots of bad reviews.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

Contrac Pellets Place Pacs - 174 x 1.5 oz (43 g)


Contrac is an bromadiolone rodenticide, known for its high bait acceptance with rodents. Contrac is a single feed bait that would work well for either servere or moderate rodent infestations. Contrac Pellets are in easy to use place pacs (pre-measured polyglassine place pacs). These pacs hold up...




store.doyourownpestcontrol.com





You can find smaller quantities on Ebay, etc...


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

the thing about poisons... it kills some mice, they stink up the house, more mice come to fill in the void - mice aren't bothered by stink or flashing lights


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

01-7700 said:


> the thing about poisons... it kills some mice, they stink up the house, more mice come to fill in the void - mice aren't bothered by stink or flashing lights


No perfect method. Trapping doesnt get them all either and they breed like ....well rats!


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

dang! i went to check on my traps in the cellar and one was missing - mouse got trapped by the arm and dragged the trap across the floor - i need to tie down those traps


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

01-7700 said:


> dang! i went to check on my traps in the cellar and one was missing - mouse got trapped by the arm and dragged the trap across the floor - i need to tie down those traps


Im going to tie some twine on mine so they cant drag it away. But there isnt a good place to tie it ,should be a tab on the back.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

We bought Rat Zapper, it electrocutes them, worked great, also comes in wifi when a mouse is in there. Even though I had success, next time I'd buy a different one, just because.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> We bought Rat Zapper, it electrocutes them, worked great, also comes in wifi when a mouse is in there. Even though I had success, next time I'd buy a different one, just because.


That could get expensive ,they travel in mobs.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Orkin and terminix is a joke.

I found someone local and he couldn’t do my business because its behind walls and ceilings.










Now there’s a round spot on the ceiling at first I thought it’s leaking when then I hear scratching sound like from the other room.
That round spot is all crumble from the top beside when I touch it. Possible from food or their poop/pees?

Open up that spot and use poison or should I use humane trap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Screw humane traps. "Catch and release" is basically relocating the problem, and unless you release them far away, they may just come right back.

Not sure I'd use poison either, though—might kill a rodent in an inaccessible location where it could rot and stink up the joint. Of course, the lives ones are probably already stinking up the joint.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Screw humane traps. "Catch and release" is basically relocating the problem, and unless you release them far away, they may just come right back.


T-Rex trap is very humane ,lights out quickly. In the cage trap id only discover them days later after they already thirst to death.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

turbo4 said:


> . . .id only discover them days later after they already thirst to death.


That's not humane! Although, it's probably better that being impaled or poison.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> That's not humane! Although, it's probably better that being impaled or poison.


That is the point i was making,why the T-Rex is humane and cage trap is not. They chewed up the wiring in the attic to the point some outlets and lights didnt work anymore and risking a electrical house fire. I had to replace the wiring with steel shielded cable, they dug nests into the insulation and stunk up the place. And once they get used to wintering over in a house trapping and releasing just moves the problem somewhere else.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Screw humane traps. "Catch and release" is basically relocating the problem, and unless you release them far away, they may just come right back.
> 
> Not sure I'd use poison either, though—might kill a rodent in an inaccessible location where it could rot and stink up the joint. Of course, the lives ones are probably already stinking up the joint.


Exactly that’s why I don’t want to use poison. 
But I do plan to kill and not release them from humane trap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Snap traps can catch a mouse and before he dies he can drag the trap somewhere you can't get to.
> The smell will tell you it worked. The same thing with poison. A dead mouse in the wall is a reminder that lingers.


Yes, that smell ! I used bait until a mouse died where I couldn't get to it. The smell soaked into the drywall and I actually ended up pulling off and replacing some drywall to get rid of it. What a mess! Whenever something seems easy, step back and ask yourself where you are really going to end up paying!

I use snap traps, but first I screw them onto a 16" piece of lath. (I've also nailed them and glued with construction adhesive. Whatever is handy, it isn't critical.) That allows you to stick the trap into nooks and crannies where the mice like to hang out and still pull it back out again. It also prevents the mouse from dragging the trap off and the extra weight prevents the trap from jumping when it triggers, which delivers more impact to the deadly part and hopefully results in a more humane death.

Prevention is important, too. Like someone else said, they can get into almost any hole, so you have to make sure there are none, anywhere in your three dimensional perimeter. You don't want to trap them inside, so leave one exit hole with a sticky trap just outside of it. You'll know they are all out when you stop catching them in the sticky trap.

You really should get rid of them quickly, though, if you can. I have removed drywall in houses and found where mice or rats had chewed the insulation off of the wiring. It'd be a bummer to let them burn your house down.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

This is really frustrating dealing with this.

I really don’t want to rip out too much drywall this process probably take like a week to catch them.

Did you have to take out a big piece of drywall and insulation to free up from for the traps? 

I was thinking putting an access panel cover but those are usually not too big range from 6”x9” to 14”x14” at Home Depot.

Did you use any enzyme cleaner to get rid of the odor? Nature's Miracle Stain and Odor Remover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

They can't live completely inside of the walls. They need to come and go to eat and drink. I wouldn't remove the drywall just to set the traps. I'd find where they are coming and going and set the traps there. I'd only remove the drywall to fix a problem such as waste or dead mouse smells, or if they've wetted the drywall enough to ruin it.

Oh wait. That was our ceiling with the bad stain, wasn't it? You can paint it with a good sealing primer and repaint to get rid of the stain. But it might not kill the odor.

Yes, it is very frustrating. We lived with the (faint) smell for years after sealing them out until a stove fire damaged some cabinets. We'd been intending to remodel the kitchen, so that was our trigger. But I also removed about 2/3 of the drywall in the kitchen and replaced it along with the stinking insulation. Now the smell is gone. But what a lot of work!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Blue Collar Cats | Humane Rescue Alliance







www.humanerescuealliance.org


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

If you are hearing them in the walls they could be coming quite a ways to get to that point. I have removed siding from a two story home and was able to follow their paths. The home was built with white foam sheathing, the kind that is faced on both sides with foil. The mice used the corner posts on the old vinyl siding like an elevator shaft. When they got to a horizontal joint in the sheathing they would branch out left and right. There was a very large nest on the second floor in the wall of the master bedroom. I asked the owner and he said that they heard the scratching but it didn't really bother them. He did say that it drove the cat nuts.
After that job I went home and packed my corner posts with steel wool.
I also found in my garage, when doing some remodeling, a mouse hole under the siding starter strip. The little **** had chewed into the sill plate and made his way into the stud cavity. From the outside there was no trace.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

FirebirdHank said:


> If you are hearing them in the walls they could be coming quite a ways to get to that point. I have removed siding from a two story home and was able to follow their paths. The home was built with white foam sheathing, the kind that is faced on both sides with foil. The mice used the corner posts on the old vinyl siding like an elevator shaft. When they got to a horizontal joint in the sheathing they would branch out left and right. There was a very large nest on the second floor in the wall of the master bedroom. I asked the owner and he said that they heard the scratching but it didn't really bother them. He did say that it drove the cat nuts.
> After that job I went home and packed my corner posts with steel wool.
> I also found in my garage, when doing some remodeling, a mouse hole under the siding starter strip. The little **** had chewed into the sill plate and made his way into the stud cavity. From the outside there was no trace.


I had two pro came to inspect the outside of my house and don’t see any visible hole.
I living in a twin house I have a strong feeling that it’s coming from my neighbors house through the common wall.
Sometime I hear it in the day time and it’s coming toward that common wall direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

In a duplex, both homes need to be addressed to get rid of the problem. Unless the neighbor takes action, anything you do is just whistling in the wind. In most places, landlords are responsible for ensuring safe and sanitary conditions. Check your lease.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

A duplex should be considered a single house. You neighbors problem is YOUR problem also.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

I think my issue is getting worst now. I’m hearing sound of baby mice. Infestation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

dws780 said:


> I think my issue is getting worst now. I’m hearing sound of baby mice. Infestation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They wont leave on their own and they are not covered under the eviction moratorium.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Mice have a very short breeding cycle. If you have one male and one female, it doesn't take long to create a big population. As noted previously, you can't eliminate them from a duplex by just working on one unit.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

I talked to my neighbor and got confirmation that they have it as well. They will try to get help from pro and get back to me. They told me they see them inside their house and also inside their ceilings.

At this point I really can’t do much on my end besides opening up my ceiling and set traps.
Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

I’m almost positive that they came from my neighbors through the ceiling on the common wall we shared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not surprised. The pros used to put out $2 worth of bait and $150 for doing it,not sure what they do now. you could try one of those community traps that trap a few dozen at a time.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Traps and poisons are the least effective ways to control pests, including mice, although once they are established you've got to use them. We used to say "keep them out or starve them out". Integrated Pest Management materials put it a little nicer, but you need to keep the pests from getting into the building and you need to make sure that if they do get in, they don't have access to food, water, nesting materials, etc. Here's a pretty good link to IPM for mice: Is There a Mouse in the House?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

jim_bee said:


> Traps and poisons are the least effective ways to control pests, including mice,


Your link, it list the 2 ways to get rid of them, traps and poison. Sometimes its not possible to find their way in.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes, it lists those as the two ways to "get rid of them", but it also talks about preventing entry and getting rid of conditions that support them. And as I said in my post, once pests are established you have to trap or poison them. 

It can be difficult to find how they get in, but if you have mice or any other pest coming in from outside, if you don't do the first two steps you will get more pests to replace the ones that you kill.


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

I finally open up that ceiling from my original post that have a stain on it.

It’s is indeed stain from mouse urine. I took out the insulation and see their poop and shelter stuff. Setup a few traps in there and closed it with an access panel. Hopefully this can catch them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Have to wait and see if my traps will work or not now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally caught one with one of my trap in there.

I plan to take down the drywall on the common wall area where I share with my neighbors.
To hunt for gaps/cracks/hole fill it with steel wool then spray foam to make it air tight.

Anyone know will that work?

The drywall on that wall is currently 1/2”. I plan to replace it with 3/8” and was wondering what I need to add to make it more sound proof? I can hear my neighbors sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

